# pics of wheeler



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

heres some pics of my wheeler with plow on


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice light


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

*light bar*

thanks i made it mayself with scrap parts


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

perrysee;1383250 said:


> thanks i made it mayself with scrap parts


Hope T post was yours not a farmers LOL


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

So where is the plow?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Sportsman 500?

I've got one too, I love the Polaris Machines!


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

pics of plow in other message ,new at this of adding pics


----------



## greatdanenick (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice,500 here too man..i need to get myself i plow on mine i have a winch on it already maybe swisher or cycle country?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

greatdanenick;1391428 said:


> Very nice,500 here too man..i need to get myself i plow on mine i have a winch on it already maybe swisher or cycle country?


I went with a Warn plow on my Grizzly. It's been good so far. I'm not sure I'd want the two you mentioned. Have you looked at the Moose plows?


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i have most of the swisher attachments for mine thats why i went with the swisher plow and works great,my 4 wheeler never rests all year.


----------



## Arly (Feb 11, 2009)

*Our rear light and warning becon mount*

Here is a light pole we built for our Grizzly. The strobe is a class II from Grote. The light is LED with a output I can't recall.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

nice light pole on wheeler


----------

